# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Ищу работу >  Новогодний тур  на побережье Черного моря

## natalifrost

Ищу концертное агентство для организации новогоднего тура на побережье Черного моря в отеле , Туапсинском районе.

----------


## olga08

вопрос уже определились по новому году

----------


## YanaVitovna

А какие города у вас в приоритете?

----------

